# CHP foundation better than a radar detector?



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

I was at the Ferrari dealership in Los Gatos, CA this past Saturday admiring the beauties, and started chatting with one of the owners of the dealership who happened to own 3 Ferraris, 2 of them he races at Laguna Seca, and Sears Point. 
During our conversation we started talking about speeding tickets, he told me he had never received one. I asked, what kind of radar detector he was using, and he said, he didn't use a radar detectors, he said he paid a one time fee of $1800.00 to the CHP foundation (see link below under membership), where he received a license plate frame which read "CHP 1199 foundation.. " something of this sort, and then a type of ID for his wallet.

He said that everytime he has gotten pulled over, if the cop has seen the license plate frame in the back or the ID when he shows his drivers license, the cop will always just give you a warning. He said he has never received a speeding ticket. He said, don't waste your money on detectors.

He showed me this CLK 55 from a customer which was there purchasing a Bentley, which had the frame he was talking about.

I have heard this story before from a Palo Alto Exotics dealer too. Do they know something we don't ??, aside from a good deed, this makes sense to me. I don't know what do you guys think?
www.chp1199.org/INDEX2.HTM


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

*Link*

Just copy and paste it, I don't know why it doesn't work when you click it??


----------



## obLu (Jan 10, 2002)

Sounds like the, "Policeman's Ball" urban legend to me. Having several cops in the family (who are mostly car enthusiasts btw) they're best advice is not to get the ticket in the first place. "Don't be stupid about your speeding and that'll eliminate 98%, think like a cop would, if you see an overpass with a hidden on-ramp slow down for sure." 

But they're all long removed from driving patrol and none of them are highway patrol. So who knows. :dunno: 

My question is, would that still help if you got pulled over by a city cop? Or just CHP?


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

obLu said:


> *Sounds like the, "Policeman's Ball" urban legend to me. Having several cops in the family (who are mostly car enthusiasts btw) they're best advice is not to get the ticket in the first place. "Don't be stupid about your speeding and that'll eliminate 98%, think like a cop would, if you see an overpass with a hidden on-ramp slow down for sure."
> 
> But they're all long removed from driving patrol and none of them are highway patrol. So who knows. :dunno:
> 
> My question is, would that still help if you got pulled over by a city cop? Or just CHP? *


If they will work in the city or not, I don't know, but that is one of the questions I have. I guess the way you look at it, is that this is for a good cause, and the chances of not getting a ticket with this contribution increase greatly then I'd say that is an extra added bonus. I am sure if the cop wants to be a real dick, he'll ticket you no matter what.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

When I was a kid, there was something similar in Houston:
"The 100 Club."

http://www.the100club.com/default.html

You'd get a sticker with the amount (100/1000) on it
for the center of your back window. My grandfather was a
member and never got a ticket or a hassle from a cop.

I've no idea what it's like now, but back then everybody
knew that if you had one of those stickers you'd have to
kill someone before the police would hassle you.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

Haha, some of our execs at our office has a CHP 11-99 license plate. They also have a "registration holder", which is a flip open wallet type holder with membership card on one side and registration on the other side. And of course they have never gotten a ticket. I would think this only works for CHP though.

However, $1800 for a CHP 11-99 membership vs a $400 dollar detector... humm... I will take the detector and pay attention.


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Is not much when you consider speeding freely (according to members). If I can avoid a couple tickets over 80mph$$, plus traffic school$$, and insurance premium going up$$, I'd say its worth it. 

I don't speed in the city, but the highway yes, I usually hit over 80mph easily. 

I may just have to become a member, we'll see.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

What if you have both the license plate frame and a radar detector? Do they cancel each other out in the cop's good graces equation?


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Plaz said:


> *What if you have both the license plate frame and a radar detector? Do they cancel each other out in the cop's good graces equation?  *


Yeap, then you are back to square one and are indeed ****ed!

so I'd say is best to leave the detector at home.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

king of trolls said:


> *www.chp1199.org *


Interesting.... 11-99 is their code for "Officer needs assistance"


----------



## Alexander (Aug 9, 2002)

My thoughts on the matter...(not a member yet)

Most cars I've seen with the plate frames (at meets) also had V1s mounted in the usual place. I think that if (1) you own a BMW, (2) are an 11-99 member, and (3) are caught speeding, they pretty much already know you're a habitual speeder, so what surprise is the radar detector?

I've found life on the freeway with the V1 an experience somewhat other that I expected -- CHP NEVER has their radar on full-blast EXCEPT when they've already pulled someone over on the side of the road. The radar alert actually increases both my and the officer's safety, as it causes me to slow down and be more alert in a situation with vehicles on the shoulder.

Other than that, I've actually found life with a detector in CA to be somewhat disappointing. It's caught a couple of local cops, but in general, CA cops do not set up radar traps like you see in other states, probably because "speed traps" are illegal in CA. I also don't frequently speed at ticketable speeds on local roads.

10-99...It's a tricky thing. In one way, you're indirectly bribing the cop. On the other hand, we all know about artificially low speed limits that everyone ignores anyway, only seriously speed when it's safe (I hope), and wouldn't expect leniency for a serious offense.

On the other hand, CHP is generally lenient about speed in the first place, which I respect quite a bit. I have been paced more than once at 80 (in a 65) when that's somewhat above the general speed of traffic, and they eventually just moved on.

As for the cost, I came up with an interesting way of thinking about it -- if I got a ticket, I would easily pay $1,800 to make it disappear hassle-free. I might be a little odd in that respect, but I reeeeally don't like interaction with the police and legal system. I think the likelihood of it being effective at least once in my life is rather high, and after that, it's like it's free. 

Anyway, any comments from members appreciated.  I noticed on the form that there's a space for a sponsor's name -- is this required? It also sounded like there was some sort of screening process. I'm not a felon  , but do people actually get rejected if they have more than a few tickets on record? :angel:

Alex


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

Alexander said:


> *
> <snip>
> 
> As for the cost, I came up with an interesting way of thinking about it -- if I got a ticket, I would easily pay $1,800 to make it disappear hassle-free. I might be a little odd in that respect, but I reeeeally don't like interaction with the police and legal system. I think the likelihood of it being effective at least once in my life is rather high, and after that, it's like it's free.
> ...


My lawyer only charges me $75 per!


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Alexander said:


> *My thoughts on the matter...(not a member yet)
> 
> Most cars I've seen with the plate frames (at meets) also had V1s mounted in the usual place. I think that if (1) you own a BMW, (2) are an 11-99 member, and (3) are caught speeding, they pretty much already know you're a habitual speeder, so what surprise is the radar detector?
> 
> ...


Radar detectors are useless in freeways.

I'll let you know about the registration process when I join, it won't be for a little while, but I doubt they screen you, I don't think they would care if you have had tickets in the past, as long as you haven't killed someone, after all this is for a good cause, "good cause" yeap for them and for me, but hey....whatever it takes to speed freely.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

I just carry around a photo of Erik Estrada in full CHiPs gear in my wallet.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

king of trolls said:


> *
> 
> Radar detectors are useless in freeways.
> 
> I'll let you know about the registration process when I join, it won't be for a little while, but I doubt they screen you, I don't think they would care if you have had tickets in the past, as long as you haven't killed someone, after all this is for a good cause, "good cause" yeap for them and for me, but hey....whatever it takes to speed freely. *


I wouldn't call it a ticket to speed freely. They just know you contributed to the CHP and might give you a break on minor offenses. CHP officers used to cut some slack for public servants (paramadics, fire fighters, officers, etc) - they identify them by the union bumper sticker. However, my cousin (who is a firefighter) told me that it seems like the CHP has been tightening up recently, and many of his collegues had gotten tickets. Maybe it was the bad economy and they need to generate more revenues? I don't know.... BTW, the license plate frame can (and will) be stolen easily. Make sure you have the "registration holder".


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Galun said:


> *
> 
> I wouldn't call it a ticket to speed freely. They just know you contributed to the CHP and might give you a break on minor offenses. CHP officers used to cut some slack for public servants (paramadics, fire fighters, officers, etc) - they identify them by the union bumper sticker. However, my cousin (who is a firefighter) told me that it seems like the CHP has been tightening up recently, and many of his collegues had gotten tickets. Maybe it was the bad economy and they need to generate more revenues? I don't know.... BTW, the license plate frame can (and will) be stolen easily. Make sure you have the "registration holder". *


Neither would I, what I meant to say, is speed in peace. One of the guys with the Ferrari got caught at 160mph on Hwy 280, and the cop gave him a break, I'd say that is a little too extreme, my car does not go that fast, I am more worried about the stupid 75-80mph over the limit tickets, I hate those tickets, specially when the majority of traffic flows at that speed. I hadn't thought of the license plate frame being stolen, I guess I will have to buy extras, they are only $15.00 a piece.


----------



## Galun (Aug 14, 2002)

king of trolls said:


> *
> 
> One of the guys with the Ferrari got caught at 160mph on Hwy 280, and the cop gave him a break*


:yikes:


----------



## Spiderm0n (Dec 19, 2001)

Around here the Fraternal Order of Police is always begging me for money, and there are plenty of people with FOP stickers plastered all over their car. I would rather pay for speeding tickets for the rest of my life than suck up to cops.


----------



## JT - '02 330i (Dec 29, 2001)

king of trolls said:


> *
> 
> Radar detectors are useless in freeways.
> 
> *


Would someone else besides the "King of trolls" care to agree or disagree with this statement?

I'm going to disagree and can think of three times in the past 4 months that I've been going 80-95 when the ka alarms have gone off and I've had plenty of time to slow the hell down, then passed a CHP officer on the side of the road.


----------



## king of trolls (May 21, 2002)

Spiderm0n said:


> *Around here the Fraternal Order of Police is always begging me for money, and there are plenty of people with FOP stickers plastered all over their car. I would rather pay for speeding tickets for the rest of my life than suck up to cops. *


Damm!! that is some serious pride. I'll suck up to cops any time as long as I don't get ticketed, or sit through a boring traffic school class, although the last traffic school I attended was online, and that only took an hour.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Matthew330Ci said:


> hmmm, this is interesting.
> 
> btw, i would not want an autobahn with american drivers on it. mass carnage...


No kidding. Do you really want morons in Expeditions drinking a latte while swatting at their kids in the back and watching SpongeBob doing a buck-twenty-five inches from sideswiping your ass?


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> No kidding. Do you really want morons in Expeditions drinking a latte while swatting at their kids in the back and watching SpongeBob doing a buck-twenty-five inches from sideswiping your ass?


:stupid: :tsk:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Kaz said:


> No kidding. Do you really want morons in Expeditions drinking a latte while swatting at their kids in the back and watching SpongeBob doing a buck-twenty-five inches from sideswiping your ass?


:stupid:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

I wish they would pass some sensible laws regarding those huge monsters. Like not allowing them all the freedoms of a car. Keep them in the right lanes for instance. IE: Exact some price for having a three-ton behemoth. :soapbox:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Speaking of which, today in a 1 mile span on my commute, I saw the remnants of two solo spinouts into the center K wall... both were esuvees.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

SergioK said:


> Speaking of which, today in a 1 mile span on my commute, I saw the remnants of two solo spinouts into the center K wall... both were esuvees.


Friday night I was coming home from a get together and it was raining pretty hard so I was driving like 45-50mph in the right lane.... And I saw all these big SUVs and F150 size pickups blowing by me at like 84-90....  Hello? Can they not notice that they can't see like over 60 feet in front?

On the opposite side of the freeway I pass a big cluster of fire egines and paramedics with lights on stopped on the other side of the freeway.... few miles later, another cluster of fire engines and paramedics....

and more idiots zooming by at 80-90mph. :tsk:


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Friday night I was coming home from a get together and it was raining pretty hard so I was driving like 45-50mph in the right lane.... And I saw all these big SUVs and F150 size pickups blowing by me at like 84-90....  Hello? Can they not notice that they can't see like over 60 feet in front?
> 
> On the opposite side of the freeway I pass a big cluster of fire egines and paramedics with lights on stopped on the other side of the freeway.... few miles later, another cluster of fire engines and paramedics....
> 
> and more idiots zooming by at 80-90mph. :tsk:


 But aren't they invincible in those behemoths?  :dunno:


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

e36M3r said:


> I wish they would pass some sensible laws regarding those huge monsters. Like not allowing them all the freedoms of a car. Keep them in the right lanes for instance. IE: Exact some price for having a three-ton behemoth. :soapbox:


Acutally, from what I understand, there is "some price for having a three-ton behemoth" - the US Government offers a tax savings for the self-employed (or business owners) who purchase a passenger vehicle that weighs in at over 6k pounds.

I have some friends in Colorado who I visited last fall who have two of those big honkin' Lexus SUVs in their garage. I said, "dayum, these things are huge, and two of them?" They replied - well, we had to pick one that weighed 6000lbs or more to get the tax break.

See link


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

jvr530i said:


> Acutally, from what I understand, there is "some price for having a three-ton behemoth" - the US Government offers a tax savings for the self-employed (or business owners) who purchase a passenger vehicle that weighs in at over 6k pounds.
> 
> I have some friends in Colorado who I visited last fall who have two of those big honkin' Lexus SUVs in their garage. I said, "dayum, these things are huge, and two of them?" They replied - well, we had to pick one that weighed 6000lbs or more to get the tax break.
> 
> See link


That's a tax law that needs to be updated. Too many of those overly heavy vehicles are driving around ripping up the streets. It's only causing more problems later.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

doeboy said:


> That's a tax law that needs to be updated. Too many of those overly heavy vehicles are driving around ripping up the streets. It's only causing more problems later.


I read recently that the law expired and was not extended.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Cliff3 said:


> I read recently that the law expired and was not extended.


:clap:


----------



## e36M3r (Oct 19, 2004)

It's truely shameful. I hope as has been stated, the law expired.  :banghead:



jvr530i said:


> Acutally, from what I understand, there is "some price for having a three-ton behemoth" - the US Government offers a tax savings for the self-employed (or business owners) who purchase a passenger vehicle that weighs in at over 6k pounds.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

ketchup said:


> If only I had spotted this earlier. I will be making a payment for the lifetime membership as soon as I get back to CA. I'd rather pay the CHP ONE time instead of my insurance EVERY 6 months.
> 
> I will also be keeping my v1, not getting pulled over in the first place is priority.


I've heard of several cases where it didn't work, so one shouldn't expect anything


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

king of trolls said:


> I was at the Ferrari dealership in Los Gatos, CA this past Saturday admiring the beauties, and started chatting with one of the owners of the dealership who happened to own 3 Ferraris, 2 of them he races at Laguna Seca, and Sears Point.
> During our conversation we started talking about speeding tickets, he told me he had never received one. I asked, what kind of radar detector he was using, and he said, he didn't use a radar detectors, he said he paid a one time fee of $1800.00 to the CHP foundation (see link below under membership), where he received a license plate frame which read "CHP 1199 foundation.. " something of this sort, and then a type of ID for his wallet.
> 
> He said that everytime he has gotten pulled over, if the cop has seen the license plate frame in the back or the ID when he shows his drivers license, the cop will always just give you a warning. He said he has never received a speeding ticket. He said, don't waste your money on detectors.
> ...


If this is true, it's unethical for the officers to act that way. It's too bad those who are given the power and privileges (politicians and law enforcement officers) are able to munipulate situations to their advantage.

Something as little as being visibly present at a local 7-11 store to deter crime for free donuts and coffee is unethical, imo.


----------



## andykidney (Nov 14, 2003)

A state trooper friend of ours just gave us a card a Policemen Benevolent Association with his badge number and the was signed by his superior, he said if ever i get caught speeding just to give the card to the arresting officer and he will let me go with just a warning.

Sometimes i think its still the oficer discretion.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

yes, i think the final call is up to the officer.

of course, if you're caught doing something really dumb, he/she'll nail you no matter what kinda "credentials" you have (despite that post earlier saying one guy got doing 160mph) but for the more benign 10-15 over ones, you'll most likely be let go.


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

e36M3r said:


> It's truely shameful. I hope as has been stated, the law expired.  :banghead:


Originally Posted by jvr530i
Acutally, from what I understand, there is "some price for having a three-ton behemoth" - the US Government offers a tax savings for the self-employed (or business owners) who purchase a passenger vehicle that weighs in at over 6k pounds.

That was the tax deduction that you would get for purchasing a vehicle with a GROSS weight (fully loaded with passengers and crap) of 6k lbs or of a towing cap. of 6k lbs. The ML350, X5, etc...all qualified. The total cost of the vehicle used to be 100% deductable but then as of Oct 04 is was reduced to something like 60% not sure :dunno: . anyhow, it is no longer in effect as of the end of 04', now the government is promoting hybrid vehicles instead.

It was a great tax break to take advantage of :thumbup:


----------



## ketchup (Jan 14, 2005)

doeboy said:


> I've heard of several cases where it didn't work, so one shouldn't expect anything


yea, of course it's always up to the arresting officer. however, the odds of him giving you a warning instead are greatly in your favor  . not like I pulled over all the time or anything, just that I want to up my odds of not getting ticketed for when I do. haha plus the 'donation' to the 1199 foundation is another tax write off ! I'm still deciding on what to do, we'll see how it turns out when I get back to CA (CAlifornia :rofl: ).


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

ketchup said:


> yea, of course it's always up to the arresting officer. however, the odds of him giving you a warning instead are greatly in your favor  . not like I pulled over all the time or anything, just that I want to up my odds of not getting ticketed for when I do. haha plus the 'donation' to the 1199 foundation is another tax write off ! I'm still deciding on what to do, we'll see how it turns out when I get back to CA (CAlifornia :rofl: ).


Around here, lots of people with connections have 100 Club badges on their plates. It's a pretty small badge, so it isn't too flashy. It's said to be pretty good at getting you out of trouble. I'm pretty good at avoiding police attention, so I wouldn't know it mine works. Or, then again, maybe the fact that I don't attract police attention IS a fact that it is working. 

(sorry for the Ford truck pic, it's the first one I found when I google'd)


----------



## ktc (Jan 10, 2005)

doeboy said:


> That's a tax law that needs to be updated. Too many of those overly heavy vehicles are driving around ripping up the streets. It's only causing more problems later.


Oh. And I was just thinking that BMW should have an "M" X-series to race against Porsche's Cayenne Turbo.


----------

